
What is Bitcoin Cash? - ilanhz
https://litepaper.com/resources/bitcoin-cash
======
MrEfficiency
No mention that mining difficulty changed with BCH?

Cant trust a coin that has a few players that decide how much money they want
to print.

------
uncletammy
While this is a fairly balanced description of Bitcoin Cash, there are a few
glaring errors that should be addressed. It's about 1000% better than most
though. Kudos to the author.

> _It has made a number of subtle but significant changes to distinguish
> itself from Bitcoin_

It has made a number of subtle but significant changes to survive as a
minority hard fork until it can attract enough hash power to take the network.

> _This has lead to nearly 2,000 Forks of the Bitcoin network_

Almost all of the 2000 "forks" referenced here are forks of the codebase.
Bitcoin Cash and only a few others are forks of both the codebase AND THE
BLOCKCHAIN. When the blockchain is forked, the new coin contains the same
transaction history and coin distribution up until the fork point.

> _However, the person most directly connected to the currency today is Roger
> Ver, an early Bitcoin adopter and investor._

This could not be further from the truth. When the censorship started in
r/bitcoin, multiple teams started working simultaneously on separate clients
to fork the network. The team that was first out of the gate is said to be
affiliated with ASIC manufacturers Bitmain. It took months before Roger Ver
even spoke about it. It wasn't until the Segwit2x fork failed on the Bitcoin
Core network that Ver actually put his resources behind it. He was even
criticized for not supporting it immediately.

> _A brief history_

The history goes much further back. See the following links

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/6rxw7k/info...](https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/6rxw7k/informative_btc_vs_bch_articles/)

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/decred/comments/6wxueo/your_best_pi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/decred/comments/6wxueo/your_best_pitch_for_decred/dmcer4d/)

\- [https://medium.com/@johnblocke/a-brief-and-incomplete-
histor...](https://medium.com/@johnblocke/a-brief-and-incomplete-history-of-
censorship-in-r-bitcoin-c85a290fe43)

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7hckeb/in_response_to_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7hckeb/in_response_to_my_post_the_other_day_about/dqq2t7q/)

\- [https://blog.coinbase.com/what-happened-at-the-satoshi-
round...](https://blog.coinbase.com/what-happened-at-the-satoshi-
roundtable-6c11a10d8cdf)

> _Because the Bitcoin Cash blocks are significantly larger, that makes them
> tougher crack, and harder for small miners to solve the blocks._

Block size has nothing to do with difficulty. Difficulty or "how tough to
crack" is set by a function called the "difficulty adjustment algorithm" and
is completely separate from the code that handles block composition.

Edit: formatting

